

Omni Group releases open source iPhone/iPad dev Framework - barredo
http://www.omnigroup.com/blog/entry/new_omni_framework_source_release1/

======
wallflower
Frameworks can be very useful in not reinventing the wheel. However, I think
parts of the fairly popular Three20 framework from Joe Hewitt iPhone aren't
designed as well as I'd like. I don't use it - I find that we end up using
categories for mini-frameworks. Frameworks aren't a magic cure for app
development.

------
thought_alarm
In addition to developing some truly excellent software over the years, Omni
Group has been providing these open source NeXTstep/Cocoa frameworks since the
90s. It's nice to see them keep the tradition alive.

------
someone_here
Are frameworks allowed? I thought they banned anything third party.

~~~
pkaler
Wow, this just goes to show how irrational some of the hate for Apple's
policies are. A framework is very similar to a library in C. It can also
include data such as strings and documentation.

You can read the formal definition of what a framework is here:

[http://developer.apple.com/mac/library/documentation/cocoa/c...](http://developer.apple.com/mac/library/documentation/cocoa/conceptual/ObjectiveC/Articles/ocGlossary.html#//apple_ref/doc/uid/TP30001163-CH5-SW1)

~~~
derefr
I think more people here have heard "framework" in the context of "the Rails
web framework" or "the SDL game development framework" than Apple's particular
odd usage. Under most definitions, a "framework" implements an Inversion of
Control pattern where the framework's code calls your own, and _you're_ the
one acting as the "library"—pretty much what Apple's seeking to stop people
from relying on.

~~~
whyenot
The term as used by Apple dates back to the late 1980s and NeXTSTEP.

~~~
derefr
I was simply trying to explain that someone_here's original question was more
likely inspired by ignorance at the meaning of "framework" than by the extreme
belief that any and all library usage is disallowed by 3.3.1, and thus wasn't
an example of "irrational ... hate for Apple's policies."

 _I_ know both definitions of "framework", and can differentiate them by
context of usage—but a good journalist avoids, in their writing, words with
clashing jargon/non-jargon definitions (for example, "begs the question") even
when using them correctly under the jargon sense—because people unfamiliar
with the jargon will assume the general term, and get all sorts of confused.

